# Everything you always wanted to say to a Dog Dumper!!



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Isn't that the truth!! I've wanted to say that to a few people I've come across. I don't know how many ads I've seen on Kijiji that say "Moving - Need to get rid of my dog by the end of the day or I'm taking it to the pound"!! Please....I'm sure you've known for weeks that you were moving and you're just now trying to rehome your dog.....morons!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

"yes they also gave us a unicorn that is out back ******** gold bricks...."


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nancy*

Nancy

This is great and oh so true!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so true and so sad. People are such idiots.


----------



## jakesmom2200 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you for posting the video.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> That is so true and so sad. People are such idiots.


I could not agree with you more


----------

